# Climber/Bucket operator/Foreman needed in Memphis



## GlenWimpy (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a tree business in Memphis............I could run two crews but I can't find workers..............
* Must Have Experience and references
* Must have own transportation and a Drivers Liscence
* Must be professional and work well with others
* Must be neat and clean in apperance
* Must be able to run a crew

99% of the people who contact me have no Drivers Liscence! Or they are over 50 or they look like they just got out of prision with 100 tatooes, bald head and pony tail........................

[email protected]
GlensTreeServiceMemphis.com


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm guessing you'd dismiss me. Funny story... I was robbed at gunpoint by two soul brothers while walking back on base, as a sailor in Millington. It sucked, but it was a couple days before payday, so the bros didn't get squat.

Good luck!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 23, 2014)

I just bought a secound Chipper truck, and am about to buy a secound chipper, But I can't find 3 guys to staff them!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Oct 7, 2014)

I would like to find some one who could run the whole business! Run bids and manage the crew!


----------



## treecutterjr (Oct 7, 2014)

Wouldn't we all


----------



## GlenWimpy (Oct 9, 2014)

Another problem is, when you hire someone to run things, after teaching them, they start there own tree service after a year!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Oct 11, 2014)

My second chipper will be here this week...............I need a Climber/foreman who can run the second crew!


----------



## Bobby the tree guy (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm your man. And have the help you need. Have ppl to fill your truck also depending on hours and pay.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm still looking for an EXPERIENCED foreman!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm still looking for a Foreman/Climber/Bucket Operator!

It will be 60 degrees in Memphis Monday! Were getting busy!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Mar 22, 2015)

GlenWimpy said:


> I have a tree business in Memphis............I could run two crews but I can't find workers..............
> * Must Have Experience and references
> * Must have own transportation and a Drivers Liscence
> * Must be professional and work well with others
> ...



I'm still needing an Experienced Foreman!


----------



## GlenWimpy (May 22, 2015)

I still need a foreman!!!! Bucket operator/climber a plus!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jul 4, 2015)

Still need a Climber/Foreman/Bucket Operator


----------



## Chris lock (Mar 18, 2016)

GlenWimpy said:


> I would like to find some one who could run the whole business! Run bids and manage the crew!


Hi my name is Chris lockaby I have 20 year's experience in the field I can operate I can climb rope run a crew bid & write est if you have not filled this position please call me @ 786*531*0143
Ps I'm clean cut no tats and I have DL


----------



## GlenWimpy (Mar 18, 2016)

Chris lock said:


> Hi my name is Chris lockaby I have 20 year's experience in the field I can operate I can climb rope run a crew bid & write est if you have not filled this position please call me @ 786*531*0143
> Ps I'm clean cut no tats and I have DL



Send me a copy of your drivers liscence and your [email protected]


----------

